# Cheap knives that are worth it



## Alexec (Aug 20, 2018)

How it goes
When I upgrade someone or when I change working station to someone for first time I tend to give a book related to what they are getting into.
Last time I gifted to Carlo my used nakiri(yu kurosaki) since I moved him to garde manger(at the salad station) and he really liked it, not to mention that besides that he keeps thanking me, he is more into knives himself now- he even bought stones to learn how to keep that baby sharp. The other guys liked that move also, more than when I gave them books.
So Im starting this thread because Ive got plenty of apprentices and most of them seem to apreciate knife gifts more than books and I want to keep them motivated!
Anything that is worth the price, any type, any brand, decent knife can be posted here.
If vendors can be mentioned it would be a big help
I am based in Europe but i do exceptions and buy from outside too.
Thanks


----------



## Itsalright (Aug 21, 2018)

Kaeru from JNS. Everything but 240mm is very good price. The 240 it is steal good price just little higher than the other models.


----------



## Bensbites (Aug 21, 2018)

I am a big fan of Makoto. Great grinds and good heat treatment. 

I also have had phenomenal luck buying cheap and sending it to @makeitsharper (instagram) and having him thin them. He has ruined me.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 21, 2018)

Bensbites said:


> I am a big fan of Makoto. Great grinds and good heat treatment.
> 
> I also have had phenomenal luck buying cheap and sending it to @makeitsharper (instagram) and having him thin them. He has ruined me.


Thanks for replying, any Makoto Kurosaki vendors in EU?


----------



## valgard (Aug 21, 2018)

Shigeki Tananaka.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Aug 21, 2018)

Alexec, that's very nice of you to think for them and buying gifts like that. 
Do you have a budget for gifts? Or whats your price limit that you well consider as cheap? 
I am a cheap person lol, so my cheap its very very cheap  that might not be suitable for you.


----------



## Bensbites (Aug 21, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Thanks for replying, any Makoto Kurosaki vendors in EU?


I hope this isn’t against the rules, but here is one link
https://www.meesterslijpers.nl/index.php?route=product/ocdev_smart_site_searcher&search=Makoto

There is a scary degree of similarities between these and koishi’s. We can all guess where makoto apprenticed.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 21, 2018)

valgard said:


> Shigeki Tananaka.


Thanks


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 21, 2018)

Apprentices and culinary students usually have little or no knife knowledge. When they get a good blade their hands it can have a wow factor. It is cool that a little Nakiri can get a person motivated.

What is cheap? To get a decent gyuto you have to be willing to pay at least 100.00 That is not much considering Shuns go for much more. In the 150.00 to 200.00 range there are knives that will blow away Shuns.

Maybe get one of these and pass it around let the kids know where to get them some will buy them.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 21, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> Alexec, that's very nice of you to think for them and buying gifts like that.
> Do you have a budget for gifts? Or whats your price limit that you well consider as cheap?
> I am a cheap person lol, so my cheap its very very cheap  that might not be suitable for you.


Thanks and well, I do not promote them often, maybe 2-3 persons per year in each of the 3 restaurants I run. The budget I consider of is max 150euros. But Im also looking for boning knives, slicers, nakiris, sandokus everything including gyutos. For example of I give a guy the poultry and meat station id like to give him a boning knife instead of something else.


----------



## Panamapeet (Aug 21, 2018)

Second the Kaeru recommendation. Proper knife for professionals


----------



## Alexec (Aug 21, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Apprentices and culinary students usually have little or no knife knowledge. When they get a good blade their hands it can have a wow factor. It is cool that a little Nakiri can get a person motivated.
> 
> What is cheap? To get a decent gyuto you have to be willing to pay at least 100.00 That is not much considering Shuns go for much more. In the 150.00 to 200.00 range there are knives that will blow away Shuns.
> 
> Maybe get one of these and pass it around let the kids know where to get them some will buy them.


Shun is not a brand I will ever reccomend, besides a petty I liked once. 
I admire true Japanese knifemakers and as I support them I want my sprouts to try them at least. In the restaurant on the magnetic racks they have the opportunity to try zwilling, global, victorinox, wusthoff mainly and none japanese knives.
As for the price range <150euros


----------



## Alexec (Aug 21, 2018)

Spipet said:


> Second the Kaeru recommendation. Proper knife for professionals


To be honest I own a couple knives coming from the specific vendor and I am satisfied enough! @Itsalright also mentioned, i forgot to thank him and you aswell.


----------



## Talim (Aug 21, 2018)

Western handled vg10 Tanakas. Very cheap but can out perform any other knives in the price range.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 21, 2018)

Talim said:


> Western handled vg10 Tanakas. Very cheap but can out perform any other knives in the price range.


Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 21, 2018)

Or the VG10 Nashiji Tanaka. Metal Master is sold out of all Tanaka's at this time.


----------



## valgard (Aug 21, 2018)

yeah, they are sold out because those are way too good a deal lol. For special gifts James' offerings might be better with the upgraded handles and whatnot, but a cheapo Blue 2 KU 190mm gyuto from Metalmaster has been on my knife rack for almost 2 years now without leaving and seen much more expensive blades come and go.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 21, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Or the VG10 Nashiji Tanaka. Metal Master is sold out of all Tanaka's at this time.


Ive never bought from metal master but the deal indeed seems way too good


----------



## Alexec (Aug 21, 2018)

valgard said:


> yeah, they are sold out because those are way too good a deal lol. For special gifts James' offerings might be better with the upgraded handles and whatnot, but a cheapo Blue 2 KU 190mm gyuto from Metalmaster has been on my knife rack for almost 2 years now without leaving and seen much more expensive blades come and go.


Is it that good??


----------



## labor of love (Aug 21, 2018)

My bolsterless western petty ginsanko from metal master was like $55 and by far the best deal I’ve ever seen in the jknife world. It’s worn down really badly and I would love to replace with another one. Wouldn’t mind paying more for wa handle but the cheapo western is surprisingly very comfortable to use.


----------



## dwalker (Aug 21, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Is it that good??


Yes


----------



## ian (Aug 21, 2018)

Anyone know if the yoshimitsu fugen knives are any good? They’re kind of cheap(ish).


----------



## labor of love (Aug 21, 2018)

I haven’t used very many high end stainless jknives but for sub $300 ginsanko Tanaka is pretty hard to beat for ease of sharpening.
Quick side note: sukenari also may fall into the catagory of great cheap knives, one day I’ll get one.
Kaeru is great value cheap knife too.


----------



## Bensbites (Aug 21, 2018)

ianbiringer said:


> Anyone know if the yoshimitsu fugen knives are any good? They’re kind of cheap(ish).


I used a bunka that was loaned to me for a rehandle. I liked it a lot, I think it is a lot is knife for the money. It was thin. Slid through product. Rustic finish. Aweful handle. I never sharpened it.


----------



## valgard (Aug 21, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Is it that good??


yes, very good. Steel is superb, profile is good, grind is very good, fit and finish is low obviously but I rounded the spine and cool in about 30min and never changed the handle since it's the knife I take for most trips and gets somewhat abused (not really abused as in cutting frozen food because it's very thin BTE) and banged around.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 22, 2018)

I was very happy with my Mac Pro as a first "good" knife after ATC lied to me about Victorinox. I've invested in more knives than is useful. I will say that the Mac still sits at the top of my drawer, especially for acidic foods. Haven't found a stainless knife I like better yet, and I've tried a couple pricey ones.
Handle is stable, blade is well balanced, thin enough to cut easily, just a bit of a convex grind for decent food release. Sharpens easily and stays sharp. May not be a screamer, but they clearly have a good formula.
I am a home cook, so I don't have as much pro kitchen experience. But even in a safe environment for expensive knives, the Mac still sees a lot of use. I'm never unhappy picking it up.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 22, 2018)

labor of love said:


> My bolsterless western petty ginsanko from metal master was like $55 and by far the best deal I’ve ever seen in the jknife world. It’s worn down really badly and I would love to replace with another one. Wouldn’t mind paying more for wa handle but the cheapo western is surprisingly very comfortable to use.


Too bad they seem out of stock


----------



## Alexec (Aug 22, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I haven’t used very many high end stainless jknives but for sub $300 ginsanko Tanaka is pretty hard to beat for ease of sharpening.
> Quick side note: sukenari also may fall into the catagory of great cheap knives, one day I’ll get one.
> Kaeru is great value cheap knife too.


Kaeru gets a lot of votes as I see. Thing is he doesnt produce plenty kind of knives


----------



## Alexec (Aug 22, 2018)

captaincaed said:


> I was very happy with my Mac Pro as a first "good" knife after ATC lied to me about Victorinox. I've invested in more knives than is useful. I will say that the Mac still sits at the top of my drawer, especially for acidic foods. Haven't found a stainless knife I like better yet, and I've tried a couple pricey ones.
> Handle is stable, blade is well balanced, thin enough to cut easily, just a bit of a convex grind for decent food release. Sharpens easily and stays sharp. May not be a screamer, but they clearly have a good formula.
> I am a home cook, so I don't have as much pro kitchen experience. But even in a safe environment for expensive knives, the Mac still sees a lot of use. I'm never unhappy picking it up.


I find the Mac professional series expensive compared to other japanese knives to be honest but i might give them another chance in the future


----------



## Benuser (Aug 22, 2018)

People here had very different experiences with Metal master. 

Google
site:kitchenknifeforums.com "Metal master"


----------



## Ruso (Aug 22, 2018)

Another vote for Tanaka here. Even though the prices went a tad up in the past year - it is still very well priced. 
Also Takamura R2 (red handle) could be considered on a cheaper side, but you have never stated your limit.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 22, 2018)

Ruso said:


> Another vote for Tanaka here. Even though the prices went a tad up in the past year - it is still very well priced.
> Also Takamura R2 (red handle) could be considered on a cheaper side, but you have never stated your limit.


I did state it in the comments as <150.
Takamura indeed is great but for a gift to an amateur person as a first knife for example it might be not right since it is very sensitive on tough jobs. 
I own it tho and i love it


----------



## Ruso (Aug 22, 2018)

Alexec said:


> I did state it in the comments as <150.
> Takamura indeed is great but for a gift to an amateur person as a first knife for example it might be not right since it is very sensitive on tough jobs.
> I own it tho and i love it



If you are looking for a tougher cheap okay knife, Fujiwara FKM comes to mind.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 22, 2018)

Alexec said:


> I find the Mac professional series expensive compared to other japanese knives to be honest but i might give them another chance in the future


It’s true, there are definitely less expensive options!


----------



## parbaked (Aug 22, 2018)

The Gesshin Stainless wa-gyuto makes a nice gift, especially with the rosewood handle and free saya.
It's also a durable knife for the pro kitchen.
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...als/products/gesshin-stainless-210mm-wa-gyuto
Jon might be able to find an inexpensive way to ship to EU if you buy a few as gifts to your apprentices.

The Munrtoshi 165 Petty from JNS is a great knife for the price.
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/munetoshi-kurouchi-petty-165mm/
It's 40mm tall, like a small gyuto, and good for line work.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 22, 2018)

parbaked said:


> The Gesshin Stainless wa-gyuto makes a nice gift, especially with the rosewood handle and free saya.
> It's also a durable knife for the pro kitchen.
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...als/products/gesshin-stainless-210mm-wa-gyuto
> Jon might be able to find an inexpensive way to ship to EU if you buy a few as gifts to your apprentices.
> ...


Thank you! Tho Jon couldnt help me with the shipping in the past. Now the solution its too costly


----------



## Alexec (Aug 22, 2018)

captaincaed said:


> It’s true, there are definitely less expensive options!


Even for the price tag i find more options on my likes


----------



## Alexec (Aug 22, 2018)

Ruso said:


> If you are looking for a tougher cheap okay knife, Fujiwara FKM comes to mind.


Ive always wanted to try those! Thanks


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 22, 2018)

How is Japan shipping to Europe? Seems like places like Blueway Japan and Japanese Chef knives have reasonable rates. 

I like the Fujiwara FKM better than the Tojiro DP. It is a pretty good gyuto under 100.00. The Tanaka is even better the Tanaka Ginsan Nashiji lite 240mm is right around your price range. It is a truly great knife that is better than many that cost more. At K&S don't know about shipping though.

Perhaps knife vendors on your side of the pond have good options.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 22, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> How is Japan shipping to Europe? Seems like places like Blueway Japan and Japanese Chef knives have reasonable rates.
> 
> I like the Fujiwara FKM better than the Tojiro DP. It is a pretty good gyuto under 100.00. The Tanaka is even better the Tanaka Ginsan Nashiji lite 240mm is right around your price range. It is a truly great knife that is better than many that cost more. At K&S don't know about shipping though.
> 
> Perhaps knife vendors on your side of the pond have good options.


Thanks. European vendors are a bit more pricey and has less options and less stock on japanese knives


----------



## Alex M.S. (Aug 23, 2018)

I’m surprised no one mentioned Tojiro yet!

These are great introductory knives and the prices are superb. I have a kiritsuke in kurochi white #2 and it’s a workhorse. For $70 it’s the best value I’ve had in a kitchen knife so far. Also used a white #2 single edge deba that was good from Tojiro.

Tojiro’s are great to learn on. They allow first time users to get a feel for carbon steel sharpening and care, working with single edges and for the price you can’t beat them.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 23, 2018)

Alex M.S. said:


> I’m surprised no one mentioned Tojiro yet!
> 
> These are great introductory knives and the prices are superb. I have a kiritsuke in kurochi white #2 and it’s a workhorse. For $70 it’s the best value I’ve had in a kitchen knife so far. Also used a white #2 single edge deba that was good from Tojiro.
> 
> Tojiro’s are great to learn on. They allow first time users to get a feel for carbon steel sharpening and care, working with single edges and for the price you can’t beat them.


Thanks, tojiro is brand i wanted to get suggested aswell


----------



## Benuser (Aug 24, 2018)

Tojiro is quite expensive in Europe. €144 for a DP 240mm gyuto.
When getting stuff yourself from Japan, expect import tax, local VAT and handling costs.
Some retailers are helpful in avoiding those costs, though. 
In that case, with the same €144, you may get a Misono Swedish Carbon 240 — AKA Dragon. See JCK, japanesechefsknife.com 

Anyway, I don't think the Tojiro VG-10 is a good starting point for sharpening. It's amongst the more difficult stainless steels. For learning, better start with a simple carbon steel.


----------



## Migraine (Aug 24, 2018)

What in particular is difficult about sharpening VG10? I bought a Tojiro DP gyuto as my first knife and so learned to sharpen on it and whilst obviously I've still a lot to learn, I don't feel like it's been horrendously siffidiff to get the basics down and get a nice edge.

Interested as to what will be easier when I get a nicer knife.


----------



## Alex M.S. (Aug 24, 2018)

Tojiro’s white #2 line with kurouchi finish is the line I’m referring to as a good starting point, not the VG-10.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 24, 2018)

Migraine said:


> What in particular is difficult about sharpening VG10? I bought a Tojiro DP gyuto as my first knife and so learned to sharpen on it and whilst obviously I've still a lot to learn, I don't feel like it's been horrendously siffidiff to get the basics down and get a nice edge.
> 
> Interested as to what will be easier when I get a nicer knife.


With simple carbons and finely grained stainless you may get to the basics: raising the burr, chasing it and getting rid of it. Not so much with VG-10, where the burr has to be carefully abraded along the entire progression. Forget about the burr falling off as with carbons. It will not, and if it were to happen, the burr would leave a severely damaged edge behind.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 24, 2018)

Alex M.S. said:


> Tojiro’s white #2 line with kurouchi finish is the line I’m referring to as a good starting point, not the VG-10.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Grunt173 (Aug 24, 2018)

Benuser said:


> With simple carbons and finely grained stainless you may get to the basics: raising the burr, chasing it and getting rid of it. Not so much with VG-10, where the burr has to be carefully abraded along the entire progression. Forget about the burr falling off as with carbons. It will not, and if it were to happen, the burr would leave a severely damaged edge behind.


I'll thank you myself for this information about VG10 Ben. I didn't know that it is best to abrade the burr throughout the progression.I have a couple knives with that steel so that is good to know.


----------



## Ruso (Aug 24, 2018)

After handling few Tojiro DPs I am not a big fan of them. Way to thick for my liking and edge retention is pretty mediocre. When they were sub $80 it could of been a possible option but now... I stopped recommending them. 
I think Victorinox Chef 8inch for ~$40 is better buy then DP.


----------



## dafox (Aug 24, 2018)

My favorite inexpensive knives are the Fujiwara Kanefusa FKM and FKH series. Tough, work very well, look nice, and a very good value.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 24, 2018)

Benuser said:


> Tojiro is quite expensive in Europe. €144 for a DP 240mm gyuto.
> When getting stuff yourself from Japan, expect import tax, local VAT and handling costs.
> Some retailers are helpful in avoiding those costs, though.
> In that case, with the same €144, you may get a Misono Swedish Carbon 240 — AKA Dragon. See JCK, japanesechefsknife.com
> ...


How is the misono dragon overall?


----------



## Alexec (Aug 24, 2018)

dafox said:


> My favorite inexpensive knives are the Fujiwara Kanefusa FKM and FKH series. Tough, work very well, look nice, and a very good value.


Noticed, thank you


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 25, 2018)

Alexec said:


> How is the misono dragon overall?



I don’t have a normal gyuto, just a suji and a 360mm gyuto, but speaking for the line in general they’re very good knives. Easy to get very sharp, hold the edge through the shift, take a nice patina and not prone to bad rust, strop back readily.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 25, 2018)

I should add the remarkable Fit&Finish they afford at this moderate price level.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 25, 2018)

Thr


GorillaGrunt said:


> I don’t have a normal gyuto, just a suji and a 360mm gyuto, but speaking for the line in general they’re very good knives. Easy to get very sharp, hold the edge through the shift, take a nice patina and not prone to bad rust, strop back readily.


Through the shift? So little?


----------



## Alexec (Aug 25, 2018)

Benuser said:


> I should add the remarkable Fit&Finish they afford at this moderate price level.


On which knife?


----------



## Danzo (Aug 25, 2018)

Masahiro gets my vote. That or gesshin stainless, for non-cook type people. Perhaps it was just mine, but as I recall my misono dragon was super reactive


----------



## StonedEdge (Aug 25, 2018)

metal master is legit.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 26, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Thr
> 
> Through the shift? So little?



I at least strop after every shift so that’s my minimum benchmark - my KS wouldn’t even last that long.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 26, 2018)

Danzo said:


> Masahiro gets my vote. That or gesshin stainless, for non-cook type people. Perhaps it was just mine, but as I recall my misono dragon was super reactive



And Masahiro is like 2/3 the price of Misono Dragon or Masamoto HC, and better steel I think (couple threads on the subject say Moto has best grind and Hiro has best steel, with Misono having best F&F and Frenchest profile, but I don’t have the other two).


----------



## Tonsku38 (Aug 26, 2018)

Takeo Murata from Japansemessen. Murata nakiri is my first J-knife and I still use it almost every day. Very nice cutter, easy to sharpen and good edge retention. 

http://www.japansemessen.nl/c-2420355/takeo-murata-tosa/


----------



## Jville (Aug 26, 2018)

I like the ones mentioned tojiro carbon, murata, fujiwara,. Tanaka western vg10,. I'll add kanehide, and makato has some cheaper versions that I would expect to be phenemonal for the price.


----------



## mack (Aug 26, 2018)

Kagayaki CarboNext may be another option.

Mack.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 26, 2018)

Alexec said:


> On which knife?


On the Misonos.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 26, 2018)

I have both the Misono and the Masahiro VC. The Misono has the much better F&F, easier sharpening, elegant but vulnerable spear point. The Masahiro the harder steel, more rudimentary F&F, lower tip.


----------



## JaVa (Aug 26, 2018)

Another vote for Tanakas VG10 damascus. 

For cheap thrills the Tanaka VG10 dammy will surpass anything that's anywhere near it's price point (IMO). The grind is really well made and it can take some minor abuse too. We've talked before about having similar taste in gyutos and I think you might be surprised how capable it can be (and also the B2 dammy). Western handles are basic, but good and durable so great fit in a pro kitchen.

K&S and MM will have the best prices for them. If you find them from MM be ready to wait a few weeks with no communication. James from K&S is of course always super fast and has great customer service plus initial sharpening if requested.

Only the F&F is a bit rough and they can be hard to find at times.


----------



## Alex M.S. (Aug 27, 2018)

Sakai Takayuki has a lot of different lines from affordable to very high end. I think their Inox, basic blue #2 series and Grand Chef series are all that decent prices of I recall correctly.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 27, 2018)

https://nl.knivesandtools.eu/nl/pt/-sakai-takayuki-grand-chef-koksmes-24-cm.htm
Gyuto in AEB-L.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 27, 2018)

The Tanaka VG10 Damascus is also tall in the heal and a little blade heavy with the small western handle. Cuts well and some of the best Vg10 I have used. The 240mm is cheap at MM your timing has to be right he is out of everything now.


----------



## Xenif (Aug 27, 2018)

^^what Keith said. However, don't hold your breath for MM, the last time he updated more Tanakas was last November, and last update of anything was April. The Kaeru from, especially at the 210 price, is a fine knife.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 28, 2018)

Yeh I bought several last time he got them. Two VG10 Nashiji 240mm that I put new handles, had some knocked off from other knives. I can't stand the plastic collars the new ones. Sold both after using for pass around at school. A KU blue#2 240 mm think I'm going to keep, and the western 240mm dammy. I still have it but will sell this semester. It is 56mm at the heel that is a little swept back toward the edge. 
Ku blue#2- 110.00 
VG10 Nashiji-120.00
Vg10 western dammy- 110.00


----------



## Interapid101 (Aug 29, 2018)

Alexec said:


> I find the Mac professional series expensive compared to other japanese knives to be honest but i might give them another chance in the future



I agree that the Mac Pro series is overpriced. The chef series is a great value, however. I've had a chef series 240 gyuto for about 15 years, and it's been absolutely stellar. Easy to sharpen, takes a decent edge, and has decent edge retention. Food release is not great, though. I spent $105 on it, and I reach for it almost daily. It cost me about $8 per year of use so far, and it will outlast me. I'd say that's worth it.

Also I'd like to second any comments that Metal Master is legit. Shipping is slow, but prices and product are great.


----------



## rick alen (Aug 31, 2018)

Perhaps I'm being absurd here, and not sure how Amazon EU works, but iHomeer has their AUS-8 knife available for $8. This was reviewed here a short while ago by someone who thought it well worth the money anyways. They make one in AUS-10 also, damascus clad and $20, but don't see it at the moment, and AUS-10 is a bit abrasion resistant for beginners to hassle sharpening.


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

GorillaGrunt said:


> I at least strop after every shift so that’s my minimum benchmark - my KS wouldn’t even last that long.


What kind of shift is that? Just curious why you lose your edge so fast


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

Tonsku38 said:


> Takeo Murata from Japansemessen. Murata nakiri is my first J-knife and I still use it almost every day. Very nice cutter, easy to sharpen and good edge retention.
> 
> http://www.japansemessen.nl/c-2420355/takeo-murata-tosa/


Thanks


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

Jville said:


> I like the ones mentioned tojiro carbon, murata, fujiwara,. Tanaka western vg10,. I'll add kanehide, and makato has some cheaper versions that I would expect to be phenemonal for the price.


Where can I look for those?


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

mack said:


> Kagayaki CarboNext may be another option.
> 
> Mack.


Didnt figure what kind os steel they use :/


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

Benuser said:


> On the Misonos.


Monosteel keeps me interested there


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

Benuser said:


> I have both the Misono and the Masahiro VC. The Misono has the much better F&F, easier sharpening, elegant but vulnerable spear point. The Masahiro the harder steel, more rudimentary F&F, lower tip.


Helps a lot, thank you


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

JaVa said:


> Another vote for Tanakas VG10 damascus.
> 
> For cheap thrills the Tanaka VG10 dammy will surpass anything that's anywhere near it's price point (IMO). The grind is really well made and it can take some minor abuse too. We've talked before about having similar taste in gyutos and I think you might be surprised how capable it can be (and also the B2 dammy). Western handles are basic, but good and durable so great fit in a pro kitchen.
> 
> ...


Happens James is my favourite vendor, tho i cant afford buying often from him. Taxes, vat, shippibg


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

Benuser said:


> https://nl.knivesandtools.eu/nl/pt/-sakai-takayuki-grand-chef-koksmes-24-cm.htm
> Gyuto in AEB-L.


Unknown to the steel. How is it


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

Alex M.S. said:


> Sakai Takayuki has a lot of different lines from affordable to very high end. I think their Inox, basic blue #2 series and Grand Chef series are all that decent prices of I recall correctly.


Will keep an eye, thanku


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> The Tanaka VG10 Damascus is also tall in the heal and a little blade heavy with the small western handle. Cuts well and some of the best Vg10 I have used. The 240mm is cheap at MM your timing has to be right he is out of everything now.


Even tho MM is legit, i cannot afford not to talk to my vendor on working hours


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

Xenif said:


> ^^what Keith said. However, don't hold your breath for MM, the last time he updated more Tanakas was last November, and last update of anything was April. The Kaeru from, especially at the 210 price, is a fine knife.


Got a Kaeru for myself. I find it great for the price, handles drops the standards tho, epoxy everywhere


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

rick alen said:


> Perhaps I'm being absurd here, and not sure how Amazon EU works, but iHomeer has their AUS-8 knife available for $8. This was reviewed here a short while ago by someone who thought it well worth the money anyways. They make one in AUS-10 also, damascus clad and $20, but don't see it at the moment, and AUS-10 is a bit abrasion resistant for beginners to hassle sharpening.


I had some amazon knives, not that you dont get the job done, but they can be a pain in the asw


----------



## Alexec (Aug 31, 2018)

Interapid101 said:


> I agree that the Mac Pro series is overpriced. The chef series is a great value, however. I've had a chef series 240 gyuto for about 15 years, and it's been absolutely stellar. Easy to sharpen, takes a decent edge, and has decent edge retention. Food release is not great, though. I spent $105 on it, and I reach for it almost daily. It cost me about $8 per year of use so far, and it will outlast me. I'd say that's worth it.
> 
> Also I'd like to second any comments that Metal Master is legit. Shipping is slow, but prices and product are great.


Thank you


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Sep 1, 2018)

Alexec said:


> What kind of shift is that? Just curious why you lose your edge so fast



Just a normal line shift with prep, 8-12 hours. The edges would be just fine for longer than that (not the KS though, retention really was that poor at least on mine) — I’m persnickety and prefer to take a minute or two to start each day with that fresh-edge feeling. Also we use crummy plastic boards; I’ve looked into getting my own good board but can’t seem to find one the right size and shape to fit all our stations.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 1, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Unknown to the steel. How is it


AEB-L, or 13C26, is a very finely grained stainless steel, easy sharpening.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 1, 2018)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Just a normal line shift with prep, 8-12 hours. The edges would be just fine for longer than that (not the KS though, retention really was that poor at least on mine) — I’m persnickety and prefer to take a minute or two to start each day with that fresh-edge feeling. Also we use crummy plastic boards; I’ve looked into getting my own good board but can’t seem to find one the right size and shape to fit all our stations.


Very common in a pro environment. Prep on a poly board is very hard on the edge. In one shift it will have more to endure than in two months of home use.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 1, 2018)

Yep poly boards reason why like Japanese carbons good grinds, edge retention, & most important easy to touch up at work.


----------

